# Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger Advice



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I am planning to use my Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger properly for the 1st time this weekend and just wanted to some advice on usage and to know what people currently are using please. I plan to wash/clay/machine polish the car 1st, and then prep the paint with some Prime. My questions are:

1. How many layers do people usually do? I was planning on multiple layers with 20 minutes between each one.

2. Do I just spray on the panel and wipe with a MF (like I would say Z8)? Or is it best to spray on a Foam Applicator to apply, let it cure then buff with a MF (similar to how I would apply CG Blitz)?

3. Is it any good on windows (excluding the front)? If so should I used Prime 1st? I was just planning on polishing with AG Glass Polish then adding 2x layers of FK1000P as I find this works well on Glass…

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello mate, 

Heres what I do....

I put down a layer of Prime, working it in to use its cleaners using an MF pad, and allow to haze.
I prefer for it to completely dry before removing, it creates more dust this way, but leaves a better finish IMO.

I then start to use Jett Trigger, with this, the spray head isn't going to be what you expect as you are comparing to Z8. Its more like a squirt then a mist. Best practice is to swing your arm across the panel whilst pressing the trigger, it will leave a good amount of product to do the whole panel. One trigger press is enough.
Wipe over with a plush MF till it goes clear/disappears, no need to return to buff.

You'll soon find that over the course of the car, the plush MF will soak up alot of the product you use, and by the last couple of panels, you wont need any more product and can go over this panel using just the MF.

Re: Windows, yes this works fine, Prime will replace AG GP, and using just the product damp MF, go over the windows and you will be surprised with the amount of protection and beading it will offer.

Ditch FK1KP


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

As above mate. Tend to do 1 coat then leave for 20-30 mins. Then apply as much thereafter as time allows, which can be as a lot. Then finish with the glos. So easy to use!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mate. How many layers of AJT do you do?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Wipe over with a plush MF till it goes clear/disappears, no need to return to buff.


Really? 

I've always found I've had to make further passes after applying the Jett Trigger to get rid of the greasy smears. I barely use any product, either.

Would you be 100% confident on applying three layers of Trigger (half hour apart..) without buffing? #1 spritz and wipe on. #2 spritz and wipe on. #3 spritz and wipe on..

Teaaaach me!


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Really?
> 
> I've always found I've had to make further passes after applying the Jett Trigger to get rid of the greasy smears. I barely use any product, either.
> 
> ...


I get the odd smear, but a quick squirt of glos does the trick.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Jim W said:


> Really?
> 
> I've always found I've had to make further passes after applying the Jett Trigger to get rid of the greasy smears. I barely use any product, either.


First note on greasy smears is, did you shake it well?

It does need a good shake, even when you work around the car, a quick shake to break up and mix the product inside as you go around.



Jim W said:


> Would you be 100% confident on applying three layers of Trigger (half hour apart..) without buffing? #1 spritz and wipe on. #2 spritz and wipe on. #3 spritz and wipe on..
> 
> Teaaaach me!


Yes, I did this, and works well. The key from my pov, is to use very little product, one squirt will do a panel at the start, by the time the MF dampens, one squirt will do nearly two panels!

At no point do I go back to buff off, its a dream to use 

Never will I wait for an LSP to haze before buffing again, until Jett gets discontinued


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

After applying the Prime

I spray trigger directly on the panel and spread with a MF then turn it and buff

I was also leaving 1 hour between coats however it says 30mins on the bottle

Last time i got 7 on whilst on night shift and every coat gets easier and easier


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So how many layers of AJT do you guys do?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> So how many layers of AJT do you guys do?


I always keep seeing people doing around 6 layers.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

notsosmall said:


> After applying the Prime
> 
> I spray trigger directly on the panel and spread with a MF then turn it and buff


When I first started using it that was the advice I got from Clark from PB and it has served me well


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and I'll aim for 10 layers or so I think.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this on your GF's Fox Alex?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

10 layers is alot Alex!

I have 3 down on mine right now, and its got 3 weeks of road grime on [nearly 4 now actually], and its very durable, beading is still very strong and tight, it also stays clean for so much longer!

I personally think that anything more then 4 or so, is just over kill!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is this on your GF's Fox Alex?


Yes it is mate - not for my TT unfortunately :wall:



Vyker said:


> 10 layers is alot Alex!
> 
> I have 3 down on mine right now, and its got 3 weeks of road grime on [nearly 4 now actually], and its very durable, beading is still very strong and tight, it also stays clean for so much longer!
> 
> I personally think that anything more then 4 or so, is just over kill!


Thanks mate - PD have recommend up to a Dozen but maybe 10 is too many


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I apply Prime using a UDM on a black 3m waffle pad. Much easier than by hand. 

Then Spray panel with AJT and rub in. Turn over MF and buff off. 

Then spray Glos and wipe off. Gets rid of the smears.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I apply Prime using a UDM on a black 3m waffle pad. Much easier than by hand.
> 
> Then Spray panel with AJT and rub in. Turn over MF and buff off.
> 
> Then spray Glos and wipe off. Gets rid of the smears.


Thanks - how many layers do you usually do?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Can prime be applied using a rotary?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Can prime be applied using a rotary?


It can be, takes a little bit of experimenting with to get the right results, I find a slower approach works best.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I normally apply it by spritzing a panel a couple of times, spread the area completely, then lightly buff with the dry side of a MF, no residue and allow 30 mins between coats, top of with a light buff with Glos.

From today,


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would say three layers. I'm not sure there is any added durability after this.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Clark @ PB has something like 20+ coats on his car. Said it was up with Vintage after 5 coats, but the more you add the longer it lasts.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I just work the trigger like a quick detailer and never bother removing the first coat before applying the next one - just go straight over the top of the previous coat and do a final wipe down with glos once you've applied the desired number of coats


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Seems that people do it a little differently. I've had good luck spraying the MF cloth, then buffing a panel until its dry. If you don't buff it long enough, it's possible to get those pseudo-holograms.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Reading on here now, this stuff just gets better and better!

I used this on my silver BMW today and all I can say is WOW! :doublesho :argie:

The bonnet , roof and boot were done with Prime Strong applied by DA machine [I found the Strong produced quite a lot of white dust particles, which was a bit of a nuisance]. The rest of the car I used the standard Prime acrylic, both by machine and hand where applicable.

Then added a Trigger coat. Two more to go on in the morning  I didn't realise you could use the Glos straightaway - I thought it was more like a QD - topups between washes 

I am so, so impressed with the Werkstat products :thumb:

Actually, my initial 'program' was to top the WS with FK #1000P. Then as a maintainance, use FK #425 between washes with FK#1016 shampoo....

Now I'm not at all sure whether I should just stick with Trigger, and keep applying more layers......

Anyone care to comment? Ta


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

after every wash i keep topping up 2 or 3 layers think mines wering about 20 plus layers now.lol


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I did 18 layers on my new A3, and all i can say is WOW!!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

moonstone mo said:


> after every wash i keep topping up 2 or 3 layers think mines wering about 20 plus layers now.lol


me too
i wash then 2-3 layers after
spray- buff- wipe over with mf


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - Im going to just see how times goes regarding layers but I'll get down quite a few I think :thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I added a further two layers today [that's 3 in total] and then decided to top it with another two layers of FK#1000P.

I think this has given the [silver] car a 'warmer' look and a little more depth, though has ever so slightly reduced the 'optical clarity' of the Trigger on it's own.

I will maintain it with FK#1016 shampoo and FK#425 as my QD when I want to add a little extra gloss.

Have to say, the paintwork has never looked so clear and clean. Excellent stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alex - you can put on the Prime Acrylic and before you buff it can add the first layer of AJT and wipe off together.

I think we're getting into one of those debates about endless layering, as often happens with Zaino. If you are doing it for fun then fine, but after 2-3 layers I never saw any improvement in looks or performance. Its soooooo easy to use though that you can get many may layers on very easily if thats you're thing.


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

Can you tell me if the Prime Strong as to be worked like a polish?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

speedy said:


> Can you tell me if the Prime Strong as to be worked like a polish?


yes, but its water based so wont last long by machine as it dries out really quickly. Strong is the only abrasive one, and the only one that can offer light correction. As Clark said above, by machine they need to be worked slow and they cant be used for long.


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

What if you are using by hand.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

i use 6 layers as said each one gets easier to apply and remove its a great product:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips people - I went for 6 as that is all time allowed and finished with a wipe down with Glos. 

I must admit I thought it was a top product and cant wait to use it on my TT when it arrives later this year - so easy to use with such a nice finish. I like the fact that it goes on trim, wheels, shuts and windows just as easy making it so versatile - definitely one of my favevs


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Great to hear!

I went out and put another 3 coats on mine on Saturday, its now wearing 6 coats in all.

Its extremely versatile indeed. What I also like is how it seems to repel dirt! My car doesn't get dirty any more for some reason! Makes washing a breeze!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

i love this stuff. I'm building the layers on my car up, reckon i've got 5 or 6 and a couple of Klasse Sealant and the paint looks like its been coated in clear plastic. Originally planned to top with a wax but just love the look of this stuff on its own!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Does Werkstat bead with rain? as I have only used wax's until now?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Once you have 4 or 5 coats then it should bead like a wax. I always see a noticeable difference with say 6 coats compared to 3 coats too...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

You’re too efficient Clark, Thanks again


----------



## markd (Aug 11, 2006)

as anyone tried using zaino z8 on top of the multiple layers of AJT.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

This kit is out of stock so i was wondering, is there much difference with it and the Carnauba based kit? Is the acrylic kit more durable? The Carnauba one is in stock so im tempted to go with that one unless PB are getting it soon.
Thanks Phil


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Werkstat Acrylic should be back in stock by the weekend


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Alrite fellas new to the forum ive been searching round and decided to go for the Werkstat Arclyic for my A4 just waiting on it coming into stock at PB.Couple of questions am i correct in saying 1 coat of prime topped up with several coatsof Jett then Gloss after evrey wash?I was also looking at buying the Werkstat wash.When applying do i go in staright lines rather than in circular motions?


Cheers


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

redspudder said:


> Alrite fellas new to the forum ive been searching round and decided to go for the Werkstat Arclyic for my A4 just waiting on it coming into stock at PB.Couple of questions am i correct in saying 1 coat of prime topped up with several coatsof Jett then Gloss after evrey wash?I was also looking at buying the Werkstat wash.When applying do i go in staright lines rather than in circular motions?
> 
> Cheers


That is correct mate, although I tend to do try and do one or two coats of trigger then glos after each wash as it's so quick and easy to do. Straight lines or circles - it's up to you although most (including me) go in straight lines


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

markd said:


> as anyone tried using zaino z8 on top of the multiple layers of AJT.


Yes, and it looks great.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Is this stuff the same as, or similar to Carlack 68 LLS.
I'm sure I have heard this some where, maybe on this forum, can't remember..

I have 3 layers of LLS on a light blue Pug, and loks good, just going to apply some wax now, or do I need not do the wax stage..


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I normally apply it by spritzing a panel a couple of times, spread the area completely, then lightly buff with the dry side of a MF, no residue and allow 30 mins between coats, top of with a light buff with Glos.
> 
> From today,


To me, this is a perfect example of the "look" that you get with AJT. Love it! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Guys, ive got 2 coats of FK1000p on my MiTo and want to give the car a clean today. Im just gonna hyper wash via SF LAnce and 2bm it then i was wondering is it ok to apply a coat of Acrylic Trigger as a topup? Im yet to use the kit and thought it would go over ok the FK as its a top up type product right?
Also could the same be said for Z8?

Thanks Phil


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Guys, ive got 2 coats of FK1000p on my MiTo and want to give the car a clean today. Im just gonna hyper wash via SF LAnce and 2bm it then i was wondering is it ok to apply a coat of Acrylic Trigger as a topup? Im yet to use the kit and thought it would go over ok the FK as its a top up type product right?
> Also could the same be said for Z8?
> 
> Thanks Phil


Yes it will be fine, but why would you want to change the property's of one of the best winter LSP's  FK1000P is one of the best for still beading like a good'un even when dirty and releases the dirt with a couple of foams.

I would clean it, as you've said and then maybe just a quick spray of a QD, maybe FK #425 if you have it - designed to work with it :thumb:


----------

